# Html Newsletter in Outlook



## seberix (30. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Also ich möchte im Outlook Office 03 eine Html Seite als Newsletter versenden.

Was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe ist dass Bilder etc. extern verlinkt werden müssen.

Nur wie mach ich den Rest? Ich habe in einem Thread gelesen dass man auf Quelltext umschalten kann im Outlook Express. Aber ich hab eben Office 03 Outlook.

Weiss jemand wie das hier funktioniert?

Danke


----------

